# Hoyt Provantage Tracer?



## big cypress

how about a provantage meridian ?? bought one used on ebay and later a used protec ,resold the protec [only took 7 months] . liked the provantage MUCH better .


----------



## musikman43155

well I'm not familiar with the Provantage Meridian, but I'm assuming it's a similar older model?


----------



## Limey

I still have a Hoyt Provantage Eclipse which is the solid fibreglass limb model.

The Provantage is a great bow, very stable and accurate, it is very slow by modern standards.:darkbeer:


----------



## jasonflair50

*I do.*

I have mine from 1990 and I shoot it every week. I had it in storage for 10 years and just got back into shooting it. I replaced the strings and got a new rest and sight for it. I love shooting mine. It is long. 48" ATA. But I shoot fingers with no peep. It has the AIM system, not the tear drop cables.


----------



## star

Limey said:


> I still have a Hoyt Provantage Eclipse which is the solid fibreglass limb model.
> 
> The Provantage is a great bow, very stable and accurate, it is very slow by modern standards.:darkbeer:


In 1990 Hoyt named it Impulse,in 91 was the Rocket same bow,44" ..9-1/2brace,I still have mine :darkbeer:


----------



## KNOBBYMAG

I still have one. Haven't shot it in years but, it would shoot. My first set of limbs were 55-70lb. One split at the axle. Mine has 45-60lb limbs with 30" wheels now.


----------



## Hightower650

I have one! I have been using it for almost 20 years! I just bought an '07 Vectrix XL which I love more than anything I've ever seen or shot in my life, so I stripped my Pro-Vantage down to bare bones and I'm gonna shoot it exclusively instinctive, with finger release.

IMO I now own the best of both worlds!
Gonna use my Pro-Vantage to transition myself to a longbow in the near future, and also bowfish with it.


----------



## Bootch

*Provantage Meridian*

I have one of these 50/60# 28 to 30 wheels and it still shoots good scores, machined riser is heavy but for its age 'what a great bow'!


----------



## Z-MAN

Replaced the string and cables on one for my neighbor. Great shooting bow. I am going to change it to a soft yoke system when I get the right wheels for it. Should be a better bow with new wheels and the soft yoke system.


----------



## Stash

The Pro Vantage came in a number of models, depending on the limbs. Laminated carbon (Carbon Plus), long laminated fiberglass (Meridian), short laminated fiberglass (Eclipse), long solid glass (Tracer), short solid glass (Impulse). There were one or two more.

I could be wrong about some of the names, but I'm sure the Tracer was the solid limb (non-laminated) long 48" version. I had a couple of them back in the day...great bows. Hard to remember, but I think my best compound/release FITA was shot with one.

Unfortunately, the risers had a tendency to break. Both mine cracked under the grip in a single season. Admittedly I used pretty light arows.

It'll hit where you're aiming and people still shoot them, but there are far better used all-around bows available for next to nothing, so unless you specifically want one for some personal reason, probably not worth spending money on. I took a few shots with one a couple of months ago and couldn't believe how awkward and uncomfortable it actually felt compared with a more modern bow. I also just shot a Super Slam (the next "top" model after the Pro Vantage) the other day and that one really felt big and clunky.

Keep a close eye on the riser and check for hairline cracks in and under the grip area.


----------



## KNOBBYMAG

I heard about that breaking problem. I asked for some 55-70 lb limbs and was warned against it. I hope the 45-60 lbers will last.


----------



## BionikMan

I own 3 Hoyt Provantage Tracers, bought them inexpensively from Eddlman's, a defunct hunting supply store chain. Just love shooting them. Although not hunting but strictly target shooting, the bows are very forgiving in many aspects. The 48" length for starters, and the brace height. Even though the limbs are fiberglass, not laminated wood, there is no recoil, and the release is very smooth. Also, with the e-wheels and 50% letoff, the tradeoff is well-worth it. I really don't like the newer bows, any of them, particularly the high 80-85% letoff. These bows do not have any margin for error. Not a hair to miss. Unlike the 50-65% letoff, where you have several inches to play with, these 80-85% have non. Because of that, I also have other vintage Hoyts, for the same reasons.


----------



## BionikMan

I do, and have 3. Although older vintage, these kinds of bows are no longer made. These 48" long bows are smooth, forgiving, and a pleasure to shoot. True, compared to the new generation bows with high let-offs, no-one can compare. But, I don't like to hold a 85% let-off bow with no room to play. The slightest nudge on the release or even fingers, and the string lets loose and arrow takes off. At 50% let-off, there is plenty of room to play. Yes, you hold more weight, but it's worth the effort. Besides the Tracer, I also have other Provantage bows such as the Meridian, Medalist, Carbon Plus, and Hunter. Yes, I know, me 'crazy', but I like these old bows. I'll buy another if the right one came along for the right price.


----------



## BionikMan

Hello everyone,
If anyone is in need of replacing cables and strings at a very reasonable price, check out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321064249683, the title is 'COMPLETE BOW STRING AND CABLE SET FOR ANY COMPOUND BOW
BOW STRINGS FOR PARKER, JENNINGS, DIAMOND OR ANY BOW'. I just ordered 2 sets.


----------



## BionixMan

I have several of them. Real nice.


----------



## Astroguy

I owned a Tracer the first year they came out. LH, 31 inch, 55-70. The 2413's I had to put out of it were about 15 fps quicker than the 2213's I put was putting out of my Golden Eagle Hunter at 60#. I busted the 2 shafts open the first 30 min I was tuning the Tracer. I felt real good about it then. I got rid of it because of the riser issues ( And the new Martin had 65% energy wheels). 
I traded the Tracer for a used Astro Dominator XL in black. It ended up being the bow that go me into FSL A class. I bought the carbon model called the Conquest XL with modular 65% wheels, and discovered I shoot a 50% bow much better.


----------



## BionikMan

Own 6. Really like these old bows. Being mid 60s with bad spine, am contemplating selling and buying the Hoyt Tribute. Only thing is, they are special orders.


----------



## chavezc23

jasonflair50 said:


> *I do.*
> 
> I have mine from 1990 and I shoot it every week. I had it in storage for 10 years and just got back into shooting it. I replaced the strings and got a new rest and sight for it. I love shooting mine. It is long. 48" ATA. But I shoot fingers with no peep. It has the AIM system, not the tear drop cables.


----------

